# Nerdy Cat



## johnnyrelentless (Jun 9, 2011)

I used to have a cat named Shooby. He came with the apartment I moved into. He was very goofy. His fangs always stuck outside of his mouth, making him look buck-toothed. He must have broken his leg before I got him, because he never could bend his right rear leg. When he walked he swung it around like a peg leg, and when he sat he sat like a person, with both rear legs stretched out in front of him and his buck-toothed smile. He never seemed to have any discomfort from any of this. One time I happened to look out the window right when he sprang in the air, got one paw on a bird, and instead of taking the bird down, he disappeared up and to the right, lol. I found him in the neighbor's yard trying to figure out what happened. The bird got away.

A few times he got some infections from getting in fights, and a friend who worked at a vet drained them and told us it was normal and that he'd be ok. After a while he disappeared, and I went looking for him. I found him in our bedroom closet breathing with difficulty. I took him to a vet and he had to be put to sleep. It was very sad. I held him while he lay there quietly until he was gone.

I didn't know much about cats then and I was living in a foreign country before there was internet, so I had a hard time educating myself about them. Ever since then my cats are all indoor cats. I miss Shooby, but I know he enjoyed his life. I just wish it was longer.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Aww, he sounded like a real character. You must miss him a lot. ((hug))


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

RIP Shooby....you were obviously very loved.

Thanks for sharing the story


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to here. He must be an awesome kitty.


----------



## Craigsnedeker (Jul 3, 2011)

aw, I'm sorry to hear that had to happen


----------

